# Line Color Quick Question



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

I know this has been highly debated, but.... All I want to know, Is Hi-Vis yellow line good to use or will fish easily see it?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Got Fish? said:


> I know this has been highly debated, but.... All I want to know, Is Hi-Vis yellow line good to use or will fish easily see it?


For most pier/surf fishing applications the Short answer is Yes.

You will be using a 4'-15' clear leader on the terminal end so the fish/bait is well away from the yellow line.

If you are fishing in an area with other fishermen it is necessary to see the lines especially at night.

If you are offshore chunking Butterfish for Tuna in clear water, I would recommend a clear line.

I am not a professional though, so perhaps Dave can send a Link...


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

It is highly debated. I use the hi vis lines, and low vis. Usually buy what's on sale, so may pick a color because of cost. Prefer the hi vis simply because I can see them better. I never use a leader because I worry about the fish seeing the line, but there are other very good reasons to use leaders.

IMO, most of what color line you choose boils down to confidence in what you're using. If you choose based on *you* having confidence you'll fish it better. Lack of confidence in any aspect of the sport can play havoc with your mind, and doubts will cause you to not concentrate on the fishing and more on "what am I doing wrong". Often, when not catching, we look for blame or excuses when there really may not be any.

I don't have that issue most of the time, but sometimes I'll be second guessing myself when things don't go as planned. Human nature. 

If you really feel the line color affects your fishing, then it probably will, so choose wisely.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BIG QUESTION: What are you using hi vis for??? If you are on a crowded pier or beach you really should use something you can see clearly to stop tangles,ESPECIALLY at night... If you are lure fishing with it,tie on a length of floro.. If you are bottom fishing,you should have a shockline or leader,so I see no issue with fish seeing it in either instance.. I use chartreuse line when drum fishing.. I use fireline on my spinning reels with a length of floro tied on as a leader for lure fishing.. BUT,could use hi vis the same way,although I like fireline for sightcasting and lure fishing...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> I am not a professional though, so perhaps Dave can send a Link...


Nope, you did a good job on your own ... Your training is coming along nicely !


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

I've been fishing Hi-Vis yellow line for several years and for me the benefits outweigh any drawbacks. I use a floro leader and catch as many fish as the guys not using the Hi-Vis line. As stated it helps when fishing in a crowd, most of the time. There's always one or two who seem to throw across others regardless of line visibility.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I use yellow and green main line and have not noticed any difference in catch rate. My rigs are always clear mono or flouro though. I also use yellow line in fresh water for both baited and artificial applications with no leader or rigs and have no issues. Certainly the clearer the water, the more stealthy your presentation has to be, but in most cases I don't see it making a difference.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

hi vis. try getting a bird tangled up in your line loose that didn't see your line


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I do like a highly visible line and my favorite is Suffix Siege Tangerine. No one else uses it so I can see my line in a crowd better. I use a shock leader that is fluoro for bait and I use a bite leader with lures so the fish seeing the line really isnt an issue.

I chose the tangerine as it really looks cool spooled on the old Abu's and Mitchells that I use. Nothing like a color coordinated angler


----------



## Spinning Reel (Feb 27, 2007)

I have Sufix Tritanium Plus 20lb in hi-vis yellow on all my gear. I have a clear floro shock leader on my drum rods. Otherwise I'm throwing a high-low or some other terminal rig that is in clear mono. I like the visibility of the hi-vis not only for my eyes but also so that my fishing group can see my lines when surf fishing.

I didn't notice a decrease in my catch rate when I made the switch years ago.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I always use some form of leader so it doesn't affect me. Either a long shock leader or leader to a lure. 

I will add when fishing the surf for pompano if I'm not using clear mono and using high vis line or braid I do tie on 5-10' of clear mono before I tie on my fluoro leader. Can also use a clear shock leader but I don't need one fishing out to 30 yards off the beach.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll just stick with clear, must be a mental thing ..... I have hooked up with a few birds, pelicans are tuff ..... River


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

River said:


> I'll just stick with clear, must be a mental thing ..... I have hooked up with a few birds, pelicans are tuff ..... River


 Cormorants are MUCH WORSE.. Extremely quick and will bite the chit out ya.. Also a pain to get in as they dive and pull off drag!!


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nope, never snagged a Cormorant DD ..... But one cloudy, dreary morning in Feb., back before beach driving permits I pulled out ramp 45 ...... Cormorants didn't fly out that morning and the beach was Black looking south. My little snauzer was wild and somehow escaped out the passenger door, the sky turned black as I chased her down the beach, I know she ran up several million .... She was thrilled and I believe she still dreams about that morning some nights ...... Disclaimer: no Rangers were involved and sadly, no cormorants were injured during this chase .... and I hope they didn't stain the roof on Drumdums house ... River


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Cormorants are MUCH WORSE.. Extremely quick and will bite the chit out ya.. Also a pain to get in as they dive and pull off drag!!


 I hooked a double this fall. Two at the same time. They are a not much fun to deal with


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. I like Hi-Vis because I like being able to see the line. I guess it's just a preference and I've used clear in the past and haven't noticed a difference.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

River said:


> I'll just stick with clear, must be a mental thing ..... I have hooked up with a few birds, pelicans are tuff ..... River


I like the hi vis for the times when fish run in and you have slack line and not a bowed up rod


----------



## flatty (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't think it matters which you use for the main line. However, I am a huge believer in Fluoro for leaders and rigs. This fall I made my own 2 hook fluoro bottom rigs and outfished a couple of guys I was with 2 or 3 to 1, all using the same bait.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Trout don't mind yellow line tied directly to the lure. I've caught hundreds like that.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I use Hi Vi, my favorite is no longer available, Hi Seas Red Devil , it was a real bright red and stood out on the beach and I always caught fish. I liked it because people walking the beach could see it and I had less bird tangles, pelicans are a pain..


----------



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

The hi vis green cast farther than yellow


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> hi vis. try getting a bird tangled up in your line loose that didn't see your line


I've tangled many with vi vis........must be only hi vis with humans.


----------

